# Leash training with toys/without treats



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

How to Use Toys as Rewards in Dog Training


It's easy and fun to use toys instead of food when training your dog. Learn how to effectively use toys in dog training, and see our dog trainer's picks for best dog toys for training.




www.preventivevet.com


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm not a trainer but I can tell you that my Honey LOVES her balls, more than petting, more that treats, even chicken is second to that yellow tennis ball! Her gaze intent and I can lead her anywhere on a leash by holding it close where she can see it. After a few steps, I give it a little toss, then repeat. I have also used it just like treats to do basic training. Find what works for you pup, and remember to keep the training sessions short and fun for both of you. Good luck.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

What is "leash training"?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Use a small tug toy and hold it under your arm. Use one with a small squeaker to begin with to give added excitement. If you're looking for nice walking on leash, you need to know exactly what you're rewarding. Break anything down into increments. Start with rewarding puppy for sitting in the correct position at heel. Make eye contact, smile, happy voice, good puppy!, squeak and toss the toy. DO NOT reward the puppy unless she is doing what you want perfectly. If you reward her once she's moved out of position it's too late. Timing is key. When you're able to do this successfully with repetitions, try taking a step so she moves with you, if she takes one nice step with you, happy voice, good puppy and squeak and toss, small increments. It's important to teach a release command so you can get the toy back to continue training after you've played a minute. Small steps, don't rush forward and start asking for 10 steps - it needs to be small increments and you build up to added steps gradually. Understand that you can start this in the kitchen and need to get it down before expecting to transfer it to outside. Dogs are situational learners and just because your puppy can do something in the kitchen with zero distractions doesn't mean it automatically transfers to the sidewalk outside or the park down the street. It takes time.


----------



## mariapienaar (Jun 19, 2020)

Ivyacres said:


> I'm not a trainer but I can tell you that my Honey LOVES her balls, more than petting, more that treats, even chicken is second to that yellow tennis ball! Her gaze intent and I can lead her anywhere on a leash by holding it close where she can see it. After a few steps, I give it a little toss, then repeat. I have also used it just like treats to do basic training. Find what works for you pup, and remember to keep the training sessions short and fun for both of you. Good luck.


Thank you!!


----------



## mariapienaar (Jun 19, 2020)

nolefan said:


> Use a small tug toy and hold it under your arm. Use one with a small squeaker to begin with to give added excitement. If you're looking for nice walking on leash, you need to know exactly what you're rewarding. Break anything down into increments. Start with rewarding puppy for sitting in the correct position at heel. Make eye contact, smile, happy voice, good puppy!, squeak and toss the toy. DO NOT reward the puppy unless she is doing what you want perfectly. If you reward her once she's moved out of position it's too late. Timing is key. When you're able to do this successfully with repetitions, try taking a step so she moves with you, if she takes one nice step with you, happy voice, good puppy and squeak and toss, small increments. It's important to teach a release command so you can get the toy back to continue training after you've played a minute. Small steps, don't rush forward and start asking for 10 steps - it needs to be small increments and you build up to added steps gradually. Understand that you can start this in the kitchen and need to get it down before expecting to transfer it to outside. Dogs are situational learners and just because your puppy can do something in the kitchen with zero distractions doesn't mean it automatically transfers to the sidewalk outside or the park down the street. It takes time.


Thank you! This helps a lot.


----------



## LZL (Feb 2, 2020)

What I do and it works everytime, if you are consequently doing it:

When my pup pulls I immediately stop walking or turn the other way. This way pulling never gets reinforced, the pup only can go where he wants when the leash is loose. In the beginning you have to stop a lot, which can be a bit annoying. When I was too lazy to train my dog I just put her on a very long leash where it was easy for her to not pull.

Food and toys are good for showing them that they are doing the right thing. But they aren’t necessary.

Remember, loose leash walking is a really advanced skill. It takes a long time to be reliable in every situation. My one year old dog can do it most of the time now, but in overwhelming situations she still wants to pull. So I still use the long leash sometimes.


----------

